# Neutered but left the scrotum sac?



## Shanbrier (Nov 29, 2011)

My 15 month old just got neutered but the vet left his "empty sac" if you will. I've heard the dog eventually absorbs the excess skin but it seems like a lot. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

yes, all my friend's dogs had the same and it took a few months to absorb.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes my Gt Dane was neutered at 3yrs and they left the sac - there is usually a small open incision in the sac which allows any excess fluid to train. No stitches, so he was back to normal within 24 hrs.

We are now 5 yrs down the road and the there is still some of the sac still there. I don't think they absorb it as it is external to the body, but it shrinks.


----------



## Shanbrier (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmmmm he definitely has stitches....


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Shanbrier Your Picture on the Creek is off the hook sweet 8) thanks

We like Nuts camp Rudy :-[
forgive me

many vets do this

Have a great day


----------



## Shanbrier (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks 

We like nuts here too but I caved under all the social pressure  We literally take him everywhere with us and he was never the problem but other dogs reacting to him was an issue. Bend was just voted dog town USA but that being said there are VERY strong opinions over this topic!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer had to have some excess skin removed bec his were so low. So he basically had plastic surgery on his area. But I remember our cat had a small empty sac for a bit but it shrunk up. He was young though when neutered.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

The vet left Lincolns sack with stiches, it took a little while but it absorbed. :


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

When I adopted Willie, he was a young adult dog and already neutered. There is just a small fold of skin at the surgery site.

A while back, my sister and I were giving Willie a tandem belly rub (of course, he was in a state of total bliss), and my sister said to me, "What is this extra fold of skin down here?" I looked at her, dumbstruck that she would ask such a silly question! I replied, "Well, that's where his balls used to be." Much laughter ensued. Then she said, "I'll bet Willie doesn't think it's very funny!" and I said "I believe he's forgotten all about it by now." ;D ;D ;D

p.s. Just so I don't seem insensitive, I wasn't laughing at Willie, I was laughing at my sister!!


----------

